# Suspension Upgrade - Extra Parts?



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Last year I ended up replacing several suspension components, both in the front and rear. I installed KYB front struts and rear shocks as well as the Kollar Racing "No Rub Kit" which includes front radius rod bushings, strut mounts W/bearings and bump stops. The picture attached is what is left over.

At first I didn't put much thought into the "leftovers" but now I am curious as to what components I have left here. I have been getting random noises over bumps in the road etc and would still like to tighten the suspension up a bit still. Are these rear shock bushings?

FYI, in the near future I will be installing brakes and rotors with Lovells rear springs at stock height so I will have the suspension accessible at that time. Please let me know what I have here and maybe other considerations... All the pieces are identical except for the washers on the right, which are different thicknesses.

Any input is appreciated! 

Thanks,

Evan


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

The top three on each side look like the rear upper shock hardware and the other extra watchers might be the leftovers from the from radius rod mounts. Did you reuse the rear shock hardware?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

I might have... That would make sense, although its too long ago for me to remember at this point. I am wondering if I should pull them out and install the new bushings because the rear sounds a bit noisy over bumps.


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Does anyone have a picture of their rear lower shock mount assembly? At this point I am sure the hardware goes there and I have it set up incorrectly... What I have works but it still bothers me because I am very particular just like many of you...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Of course I do.  That's not it. The lower bushing is part of the shock and the hardware is just a long bolt and big washer. That looks like the top shock hardware. I would recheck the nut in the trunk. You can under-tighten or over-tighten that nut. Also the rubber can be offset allowing the bolt to contact metal.


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

After exploring the shock mounts it seems that there are two potential issues.

1.) The rubber bushings in the top rear shock mounts seem very squished. I dont know if this is normal, or if I should be replacing them with the donuts in the thumbnail that I uploaded.

2.) There is a 1/4'' gap or so in the rear lower shock mount. This would be between the driver side and the left side of the shock if your looking at svedes picture.

These issues arent huge, but I am getting a lot of noise over bumps and I am trying to make everything feel "solid"


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I know with my Koni shocks there was a risk of over tightening the top nut and squish the bushings out. I ended up with Super Pro bushings which had a better stepped area to retain the bushing in place. I'd work on that area. The lower like I said is part of the shock. There should be a steel sleeve inside the rubber part. That gets sandwiched between the washer and wheel arm holding it in place.


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Where did you buy your bushings? Dosent look like super pro sells direct...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

They used to be distributed by a local company and I just drove over and picked them up. 

Google Super Pro and they have a distributor map for the US


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

They are all interchangeable, Whiteline, Lovells, Pedders, Superpro, etc as far as upper shock bushings go. I had Whiteline but I removed them because they provided too much NVH in the rear for no benefit.


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Nvh?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Noise Vibration Harshness...

Bill


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Last question here... In the link below, what is the lower left and the upper right bushing used for? It clear to me that the bigger bushings get sandwiched between the two larger washers and the nuts thread to the shock. Does the lower left bushing go between the body of the car and the lower washer??

2004-2006 GTO Upper Shock Bushings-Pair


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Ok I did some research and I think I have the idea... in case anyone was wondering this is a good threat discussing this issue... 

Noltec N31467 rear upper shock bushings - LS1GTO.com Forums

My first issue: I only have one bushing installed on each side...
My Second issue: They are both crushed and blown out...

That would explain a LOT, especially the noise... Just ordered a set of Super Pro's


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

if you noticed I offered the same suggestion then.


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

Surely did! Lol thx


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

So I got the super pro bushings in today... I am not quite sure how to position them because it appears that they all are "male"... Do one of the nipples face up and one face down (toward the washers)? Svede, how did you position them?

Secondly, I just went to install the bushings and there are a few questions that I have... 

1.) When I try to unscrew the nut from the threaded rod on the top of the shock assembly the whole rod spins with the nut. Am I supposed to have someone hold the upper piece of the shock its self while I loosen this nut? The only other option I can see is using pliers or vice grips to hold the "wing" part of the threaded rod on top. (Basically, how do you get this apart?!)

2.) Although I don't have this disassembled yet, it appears that there might not be enough room for 2 of the bushings on each side, almost as if the rod is too short. Has anyone had an issue with this or am I imagining things? 

In my next post I have included a picture of it so you can see exactly what I am dealing with... Any input is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## evanpatchay (May 26, 2012)

*Rear Top Shock Mount*

Here is the picture of the existing rear upper assembly.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The raised portions face each other. Just be sure not to tighten the washer down too much and squish the bushing. You do need to have something hold it so it doesn't spin.


----------

